# Help save South African vaping



## Kurt Yeo (25/5/18)

There are two activities that all vapers should get involved with to assist in objecting to sections of the proposed Act.

1. Sign the VPASA petition/testimonial: http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/save-vaping/ 
It has been suggested that 10000 is the desired mark, the reality is that much more is needed and the closer we can get to the 50000 mark the better.

2. The SA Vape Survey: https://www.formget.com/app/form/share/lojq-297819 
The aim of the survey is to demonstrate the positive impact that vaping has had on smokers in South Africa. So please share your story. The bigger the sample collected the stronger our argument becomes.

In both instances a valid South African ID number needs to be entered. Also duplicate records will be excluded from the final count.

*I URGE ALL OF YOU TO GET ON BOARD AND DO YOUR PART.*

Many thanks.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl (25/5/18)

Guys... there are so many threads saying the same thing, really. I mean, it's awesome that everyone's trying to make everyone else aware, but have a look here:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/governmen...-please-sign-the-petition.t49883/#post-674121
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/please-read-help-to-save-vaping.t49830/#post-673570
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/petition-...y-e-cigarette-regulations.t24286/#post-382995
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/governmen...-please-sign-the-petition.t49883/#post-674121
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-legislation.t49921/#post-674622
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-legislation-rsa.t49497/#post-669397
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/have-you-signed-the-petition-yet.t49754/#post-672330

PS: This isn't a dig at you, Kurt! Appreciate you trying to help mobilise the petition effort, it should be commended

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

